# Co2 and planted tank



## shrimpie101 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a 40 gallon tank with fluorite substrate with a corner filter and sponge filter in it for filteration and movement. Wanting a sort of nice planted tank. I have CO2 injection which has not been hooked up yet. Is there a better diffuser then others? I have been getting different opinions?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Part of the answer depends on whether bubbles in the water annoy your or not. If you don't know yet, I'd start with a basic, in-tank diffuser and go from there.

I made the mistake (for me) of starting with the "best" diffusion method only to realize that it was too noisy for me and the additional points of failure for water to spill out made me uncomfortable.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Definitely depends on your personal preference, but my personal choice is always an in-tank - minimizes risks of leaks.


----------



## shrimpie101 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Glass or stainless*

HI and thanks for the information  Bubbles don't annoy me either. There are glass diffusers and stainless steel ones from what I have seen is one better then the other? Is there a better one I should maybe get? Some say some diffusers are better then others as they "make the bubbles of CO2 smaller" in the water to disperse more CO2?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

shrimpie101 said:


> HI and thanks for the information  Bubbles don't annoy me either. There are glass diffusers and stainless steel ones from what I have seen is one better then the other? Is there a better one I should maybe get? Some say some diffusers are better then others as they "make the bubbles of CO2 smaller" in the water to disperse more CO2?


Aside from the aesthetics of glass, it's probably the worst choice IMO. Stainless steel is pretty decent and can be maintained easily. Personally prefer acrylic or SS.


----------



## shrimpie101 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Thanks *

Thanks default for all the info much appreciated


----------

